
Deutsche Telekom chief causes uproar over net neutrality - happyscrappy
http://chrismarsden.blogspot.com/2015/10/deutsche-telekom-chief-causes-uproar.html?m=1
======
Gys
“Start-ups need special services more than anyone in order to have a chance of
keeping up with large internet providers,” he argued.

“By our reckoning, they would pay a couple of percent for this in the form of
revenue-sharing”.

Thank you EU :-(

~~~
_up
I wonder if they could introduce a tax to counter this. With a traffic shaping
tax for the last mile. And tax free net neutral lines. Bonus benefit would be,
secret traffic shaping and blackmailing Startups would be tax fraud.

